

Hank Green: Why am I using this shitty iPhone 4 - mnkypete
https://medium.com/@hankgreen/why-am-i-using-this-shitty-iphone-4-29c8a8514e99

======
PhantomGremlin
I had an iPhone 5 but I got a 6 because:

    
    
       if I am on Verizon postpaid and
       my contract is up
    
       and if I'm cool with another 2 year contract
       (and I am cool with that)
    
       then I get a free iPhone 6 (because Verizon
       is giving me $200 to send them my old phone)
    

I'm sure a lot of people think that same way. Verizon (and AT&T) are counting
on it.

